# Sell my old speedair or keep it?



## Fern-tsi (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm driving myself crazy trying to decide if I should sell my old compressor which is a speedair model 3z176b three cyl 2 stage. The problem and only problem is that it's really old and I'm worried about the condition of the tank inside. When I first got it I drained the tank and a bunch of rusty water came out with particles of rust. The compressor works amazing but I have a potential buyer . The plan is to buy a innersahl rand from tractor supply. But just have mixed feelings on some of the threads I've read due to there motors. I basically use it as hobby.
Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Fern-tsi (Jan 23, 2014)

Sorry Ingersoll Rand, dang phone!


----------



## 66manoj11 (Feb 19, 2014)

I think if it is not in good condition then you have to negotiate with price....


----------

